

The Disadvantages of an Elite Education - sthatipamala
http://theamericanscholar.org/the-disadvantages-of-an-elite-education/

======
pwang
This guy spent 24 years at Ivy League schools, and "never learned that there
are smart people who don’t go to elite colleges, often precisely for reasons
of class"?!

The fault, dear OP, lies not in the stars but in yourself that you are an
arrogant, academic douchebag.

> There is something wrong with the smugness and self-congratulation that
> elite schools connive at from the moment the fat envelopes come in the mail.
> From orientation to graduation, the message is implicit in every tone of
> voice and tilt of the head, every old-school tradition, every article in the
> student paper, every speech from the dean. The message is: You have arrived.
> Welcome to the club.

False. That was the message _you decided to take away_ from all the pomp and
circumstance of the occasion. Ever been to orientation at a less-than-Elite
institution? It's full of the same self-congratulatory, self-important crap.
The problem is that OP decided to eat all the BS they were serving up, because
he already saw himself as better than other people.

Then he goes from being simply wrong to being meta-wrong, that is, he negates
his incorrect generality that "Elite Education Produces Better People", hoping
that two wrongs make a right:

> Graduates of elite schools are not more valuable than stupid people, or
> talentless people, or even lazy people.

False, or incoherent. If OP refuses to define "valuable", or defines it in
some utterly wishy-washy subjective way, then this statement is non-sensical.
If OP defines the "value" of a person in common terms such as utility of
services rendered to others in society, then this statement is demonstrably
false.

If 24 years at Yale and Columbia can't give him pause when committing this
sort of logical blunder, then I'm not sending my kid to Yale or Columbia.

